# SSID and security



## kaloochi (Apr 19, 2007)

I've just recently networked my xbox 360 with my computer using a D-link router. I'm using a wired connection so i didn't set encryption on set up. Now i've just connected, wirelessly, to my sons PSP and it automatically detected my SSID. Does this mean the router is wirelessly 'active' and anyone can piggyback off me? And what about accessing anything i'm doing on my network? Would setting encryption rectify this or what should i do? 

Yours naively


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, that's exactly what it means.

The only real protection for a router is encryption, hiding the SSID is a waste of time.

Take a look at The ABCs of securing your wireless network.


----------

